
5 really outdated things that are still popular in Japan - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/list-outdated-things-still-popular-in-japan
======
dcw303
CDs: I haven't logged into my Japanese iTunes account in a few years, but at
the time there wasn't much to choose from. I assume some draconian local
licensing deals keeping most stuff out, but I don't know for sure.

Newspapers: You very rarely see anyone reading them on the trains any more,
but I do see a lot of people pawing over news apps on smart phones, with some
byzantine looking controls to zoom in/out of the information dense kanji
layouts.

Faxes: They are slowly dying in business, but it's hard to boot them out of
the homes of the older generations. It's hard to argue when you can order a
taxi / takeway sushi / groceries with one. Add on the generally pathetic UI on
Japanese websites and it's going to be a tough sell.

DVDs: yes, Tsutaya is the giant green monster in the room. This probably goes
for CDs as well, as music rental is still huge. We recently got Netflix
though, which has a decent selection of American stuff, and actually makes
some effort to cater for gajins.

Flip Phones. It's true, but the only people I see on the train still using
them are sad looking salarymen in cheap suits.

